# Subtitles/Closed Captioning for Netflix streams



## hyvonen (Nov 29, 2008)

So many times I've wished I was able to turn on subtitles/closed captioning on Netflix stremed movies I watch on Tivo. Especially when trying to be quiet, it would be nice to use the subtitles. I'm sure those with hearing disabilities wouldn't mind this, either.

I know this needs to be supported by Netflix, but I think this would be something Tivo could drive.


----------



## navyman (Feb 1, 2002)

I recently got a Tivo HD box which contains the Netflix feature. Signed up for the 2-week trial only to find that none of the movies, not even the PBS documentary "Through Deaf Eyes" were closed captioned. Netflix customer support would only tell me that "they are working on it." Well, based on online information from other disgruntled Deaf Netflix users, Netflix has been saying "they are working on it" since 2006. Sounds like a brush-off to me.


----------

